# Cleaning a Porsche 997 911 Engine?



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

How on earth do people clean the inner most part of the engine? I sits just behind the back seat but is inaccessible from there.:thumb:


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 29, 2010)

I have one you can have a crack at if you wish..There is nothing to see even from the bonnet/boot, it's not really that much different than lots of modern cars with their huge plastic covers, there are some nice details to be done on the exposed metal work in the rear wheel arches..


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Damien
Thanks for the reply. It seems a shame not to be able to see the remaining part of the flat six!
Exposed metal work: enlighten me!!!


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 29, 2010)

You cant see any part of the engine, as Hammond once said the engine is behind the washing maxhine........Exhaust boxes aluminium struts and some aluminium boxy stuff is all visible at the rear of both wheel arches, not clearly visible but if you know it's there you have to clean it:thumb:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

The question is cleaning the aluminium areas. Whats best to use tyo get the shine?
I'd probably go with Collinite to seal and protect.


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 29, 2010)

wyliss said:


> The question is cleaning the aluminium areas. Whats best to use tyo get the shine?
> I'd probably go with Collinite to seal and protect.


I have been lazy, its a big area blocked by the rims, i just sponge clean, have some tar spots in there,I need to be more dedicated


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Wheels are currently off so I've APC'd everywhere and then some paraffin on a rog to dissolve the tar on the back boxes.
Quick APC again, dry, then Collinite 476 x 2 : Shine and protection.


----------

